# New Visitors Packet - What Should Be Included?



## Andres (Mar 17, 2012)

My pastor and I are currently working to revamp our "welcome packet" that we hand out to new visitors. We have some old packets that include some pamphlets on reformed worship and the OPC, but they look and feel extremely dated. The problem we are having is that many in our community are ignorant of reformed worship and Presbyterianism. They show up to our church and then don't understand why we do the things we do. We would like to somehow explain to them about our worship and our distinctives, but in a succint way they will easily comprehend. Of course, we have membership classes, etc that will go into further detail, but I am really trying to put something in people's hands on that first visit so that they will at least come back again.

What are some things that should be included in a packet like this? What does your church hand out to new visitors? How do you "sell" your church to people that are ignorant of a reformed church? Thanks much for your input.


----------



## Quatchu (Mar 17, 2012)

My Church makes available to visitors this book for free Amazon.com: Welcome to a Reformed Church: A Guide for Pilgrims (9781567692037): Daniel R. Hyde: Books.


----------



## Andres (Mar 17, 2012)

Quatchu said:


> My Church makes available to visitors this book for free Amazon.com: Welcome to a Reformed Church: A Guide for Pilgrims (9781567692037): Daniel R. Hyde: Books.



Thank you brother. I've actually considered something similar. Does your church give the book away to every visitor or ask them if they want it or how does that work? Might you happen to know of any feedback from those visitors, like if they're actually reading the book?


----------



## Quatchu (Mar 18, 2012)

Basically visitors are asked to fill out a newcomer card, usually given out by the door greeters or already found in the pew, it asks basic information of how they found us if they are just visiting the area or from nearby. If you want the book then you check a box on the card and on your way out give it to one of stationed deacons in the entrance hall(known by there name tags). The deacons will get the book for you if you want it. As far as feedback I do not know how many visitors are reading the book.


----------



## Somerset (Mar 18, 2012)

I've never been given anything when visiting a new church, but think it is an excellent idea. The book suggested has 178 pages, which seems to me a little long for the purpose. I think visitors fall into two groups, new to any church or new to a reformed church. I don't have any ideas on the former, but for the latter group a leaflet/short booklet might be enough. The Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland do a series of leaflets on such topics as exclusive psalmody. Might be worth your denomination getting a set and using them as a starting point - cost per unit would be much cheaper across a whole denomination.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 18, 2012)

We don't hand anything out. Instead, we do most of our "explaining" as part of the liturgy itself. For instance, as the elder leading worship opens things up with the call to worship, he says something like "When we worship God, we need to remember that we never come into God's presence of our own accord, but that he graciously invites us to worship him. Let's hear God call us to worship from his word."

In that same way, all the elements of our worship service are briefly expounded upon. It helps visitors know what's going on and helps those who've been around for a while to remember why we do what we do.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 18, 2012)

As has been pointed out, the understanding and practice of reformed theology, including the regulative principle will come through discipling, especially as part of the process of enfolding new members. The packet is not a substitute for it. That's not to say it is not important, you are to be commended with handling every detail of the people of God!

I suspect the OPC has some good introductory pamphlets, some updated from the versions you reference. If not, Great Commissions publishers should have some. The OPC has a good denominational magazine, you could include a recent copy http://opc.org/nh.html

"What Presbyterians Believe," by J. Aiken Taylor might be helpful:
http://www.pcahistory.org/documents/believe.html

The packet ought have some particular church specific information, such as what Sunday school classes are available, where toddlers and young people go. Some explanation of the Lord's Supper http://www.bapca.org/id38.htm is also helpful.

And, of course, how to get in contact with the Pastor, Session, Diaconate, any ministry groups, etc. Rather than list all the people (they will change), list general contact information.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 18, 2012)

raekwon said:


> We don't hand anything out. Instead, we do most of our "explaining" as part of the liturgy itself. For instance, as the elder leading worship opens things up with the call to worship, he says something like "When we worship God, we need to remember that we never come into God's presence of our own accord, but that he graciously invites us to worship him. Let's hear God call us to worship from his word."



Excellent. I believe brief explanations during the service, for the sake of visitors (even when you know none are there!), is one of the very best things any church can do to be visitor friendly. Some churches don't explain what's going on under the assumption that everyone knows and it'd get old. But when you do visitor-friendly things like give explanations, it signals to church members that they can invite friends and those friends will not be made to feel uncomfortable due to their failure to understand. Being aware of such things is part of the biblical command for worship (1 Cor. 14:23ff)

(Before anyone goes on a rant over this, let me say that I don't advocate dumbing down the service or introducing worship elements solely for their appeal to visitors. But brief explanations of what we're doing are appropriate.)

----

So what should the packet contain? I've been amazed at what a reply card that includes a "How can we pray for you?" line will touch some people. Such things have always felt cheesy to me. But I've met person after person who appreciated it—and made use of it, and was brought closer to the church that way. It's good to have _something_ beyond stuff that's all about you ("This is what our church is like. Aren't we great!") and is, rather, about the guests and serving them.

I assume you'd like to reach not just the churched but the unchurched as well. This seldom happens by better explaining the fine points of our doctrine. Rather, it usually starts with showing an interest in caring for them.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't think giving a free book to a one-time visitor is the best approach. From an economic standpoint it seems a poor use of funds and the visitor might be over-whelmed or feel like they have been given homework to do. 

Passing out tracts about some secondary doctrine such as exclusive psalmodry to a visitor who might not even know the basic of the Gospel is also a bad idea. 

Simple, concise and friendly seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Andres (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you so much. You have all been very helpful!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 19, 2012)

Include a CD of a sermon which accurately represents the Church's doctrines.


----------



## Miss Marple (Mar 19, 2012)

You guys get packets?????


----------

